# closet storage/organizers



## mikeb (Sep 24, 2005)

We're looking to buy closet storage/organizers for a couple of our closets.  What type do you all use and would you mind giving me an idea of the price range?


----------



## honey-do (Sep 26, 2005)

We use the wire storage system you can purchase at Lowes.  They're reasonably priced, but it would be difficult to quote a price since there are so many different types of shelves, bins, etc. that you can choose from and it depends on how big your closet is and how much you want.  I can say the 48" shelf with hardware is around $8.


----------



## designer (Sep 28, 2005)

Ikea has the cheapest prices for closet storage; however, they do require some serious assembly and can often have the items that do not fit together when they are supposed to.  The best bet would be to carefully look at all the pieces before taking them home.  But Lowes sounds like a really good idea now that I think about it.


----------

